# Bvlgari OMNIA Amethyste



## juicyaddict (Jul 30, 2007)

I was at Nordstrom last weekend and they have this on display.  Wasn't planning on buying any perfume but I really loved the smell of this one so I gave in.  Anyone tried this?


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 30, 2007)

I was also tempted to buy it, but I bought LAMB. I will probably ask for this for my birthday or something. I do love how this smells!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 30, 2007)

I saw this at nordstrom too! I loved it as well and think it just might be one of my next perfume choices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I was told by the woman that the scent is very light (and i like em heavy)


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 30, 2007)

yes it is light and fresh, but not teenager-ey or soapy-fresh.  it still has that classy, elegant scent to it.  i bought this and LAMB for summer.  i also like wearing this at night when i go to bed. ;-)


----------



## makeba (Jul 30, 2007)

your description of it sounds interesting. even though its light does the scent last a decent amount of time?


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 30, 2007)

i've been wearing it for a couple days only, and so far i think staying power is about average, it doesn't last me the entire day.  i carry with me the travel sized spray bottle they gave me when i bought it.  it was nice because they filled up the spray bottle for you which is a generous amount.  they suggest you use this travel version because the bottle does not have a protective cap or anything that will make it good for travelling.


----------



## kimone2004 (Oct 23, 2007)

This scent is delicious!  It is my next purchase.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 29, 2008)

I tested it at Nordies, but it was too floral. I bought the regular Omnia. It was a bit spicier. I am usually wearing Bulgari Blu Notte, ginger, chocolate, vodka at wt grass notes to that......


----------

